# Information



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not much to comment on, but I thought I would post this just as a heads up on this book.


> Dick Morris Hits #1 in Amazon's Political commentary and Opinion; Warns Obama Wants to Replace Jewish Vote
> 
> "Power Grab", the new book by Dick Morris and Eileen McGann was released on Tuesday and caused a sudden surge of sales - with Amazon telling buyers it is "temporarily out of stock" as it shot to the #1 best-seller spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plainsman the Obama hater strikes again! Another cutnpaste " throw some feces and maybe some of it will stick, article,".

Just kiddin U Plainsman. DidU hit the Bis Gun show yesterday?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No. The gun show would have been fun, but I got to hunt with a couple of grandkids and my oldest son this week-end. My oldest son's boy had a youth doe tag, and my youngest sons boy went with also. Teachers convention we will all get together for a little waterfowl hunting, and some bow hunting. Maybe even pop a coyote or two.

As for Obama a lot of crap is starting to stick. However, I fear the American voter is so incompetent they can't think and will vote for Hillary thinking they are getting something different. I find it amazing that women will complain about sexism then vote for Hillary simply because she is a woman.

Edit: Sort of like black people hating racism then 90+ voting for Obama because he would be the first black president. That hasn't worked to well for them. I guess I am just less prejudice than the average black, and less sexist than the average woman. Darn I'm a nice guy. Now why did they get rid of that icon with the halo?


----------

